# Machsupport.com down?



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

I've been trying to login to machsupport.com since yesterday morning at 10AM to register a new license for Mach4 with not luck. Has any or member tried login in the past 24 hours?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

It pulls up for me. Maybe refresh the page?

David


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

Works for me too


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

We have 2 internet services into our home both from CenturyLink. Our daughter is a Senior Network Security Analyst for a large corporation and she looked at the problem for me. According to her CenturyLink considered the web page not secure on machsupport.com where you enter the Lic. Code from Avidcnc and the PCID code from Mach4 to register the software. I could connect with their homepage without a problem.

We used her iPad connected to Verizon and registered the Mach4 without a problem.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Try Ctrl + F5 to refresh page... or



You probably have stale cookies. Remove the cookies to the site and relog on.


Cookies may be good but they can give heartburn events like this.



In case you're hesitant....

F5 triggers a standard reload.

Ctrl + F5 triggers a forced reload. This causes the browser to re-download the page from the web server, ensuring that it always has the latest copy.

Unlike with F5, a forced reload does not display a cached copy of the page.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

*Still having problems*



UglySign said:


> Try Ctrl + F5 to refresh page... or
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for you suggestion however I've already tried that and many more.

When I try to connect to machsupport.com, I receive the following message; "ERR_CONNECTION_TIMED_OUT". The default Window .net time out is 30 seconds. I changed this to 60 seconds with the same results in Chrome, Edge & FireFox and that with all cookies/cached web pages purged. My daughter, who is on a Fiber Connection at work, receives the same message. Until yesterday evening, I could connect to their site on my iPhone with Verizon. Starting yesterday and also today I receive "Safari cannot open the page because it could not connect to the server". I can reach any other websites with no problem. I think there must be an internet backbone problem somewhere in our area.

I received an email from machsupport.com with a link to my License File but I can't download it because I can't connect to their web site! I replied to them stating the problem so hopefully something will get resolved.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Sounds like your ISP is trying to protect you from yourself.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

I forwarded the License File email from machsupport.com to my daughter and she was able to download the license file which she emailed me. So after all the intrigue I'm back in operation.

I also received an email from machsupport offering to email the license link to another email address. Still this morning I can't load machsupport.com through any browser I use. 

I would be interested in hearing from any members in the Columbia MO area on their ability to access machsupport.com


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Yesterday morning I filed a Problem Report in both Chrome & Edge about not being able to load machsupport.com. This morning it's loading for me!


----------

